# New to Healthcare Field



## Cynthia1979 (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently, I'm in school trying to obtain my certification in Medical Billing & Coding. I'm in the process of a career change and I'm really excited. I'm new to healthcare and have no experience. I've been working for a technology consulting firm as  a Receptionist/Administrative Assistant/Marketing Assistant for almost five years. I've enjoyed it but I haven't enjoyed working for my current employer. Taking classes for Medical Billing and Coding has been exciting and rewarding. Now, that I'm almost done (May 22, 2011), I would like to get my foot in the door. How would I go about doing that? Any advice you can give me would be appreciated!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*Resume is key*

If your school has a guidance office or job placement service, contact them NOW. Ask for help in crafting your resume so it reflects the skills you have that will be important and transferable to your new career field.

If your school doesn't offer this service, invest in yourself and hire a professional resume writer. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kimcornish (Feb 17, 2011)

*CPC-A, no experience = no job*

I wish you the best of luck and my intent is not to discourage you; however, I too am new to the healthcare industry & recently passed the CPC exam. No one will hire me because I don't have experience in a medical office, even though I have several years office administration experience. Best of Luck.


----------



## bettinadodd (Feb 17, 2011)

*recommend networking*

I have been in the medical field for 30 years as an RN, and have been a CPC since last June. I was even able to get the "A" removed from my certification due to my years of diagnosis coding experience as a nurse. What I lack is procedural coding experience, and that is in what employers want you to have 2-3 years of experience. I have been volunteering in the central billing department of a local hospital since last September, and I regularly attend my local chapter's AAPC meetings. I make myself known to the officers (one officer is even one of my coding instructors!), and I send my resume to everyone I know who works in our local hospitals who might be able to get my name out. In 5 months of volunteering I have shadowed a coder only twice for a total of three hours, and the rest of my time has been spent assisting as requested with clerical duties that don't really relate to coding per se, although I like to think that my attitude, dependablilty, perseverance, and efficiency are being noticed and are accounting for something. My advice to anyone is to not expect to be hired outright as a coder merely because you have graduated (even if with a 4.0) with a Medical Billing & Coding diploma , earned your CPC-A or CPC, even if on the first attempt (I passed on only one try, too), or have prior experience other than specifically in coding (both ICD-9 and CPT) that you feel should give you an upper edge. Network, and market yourself. I'm sticking with volunteering for as long as it takes (or until my unemployment runs out!) to keep myself out there and hopefully land a job. The department heads know I'm looking for employment, and I'm showing them what kind of worker I will be by what kind of volunteer I am, and that I don't give up when the going gets tough. It's likely going to be a long and difficult road for many of us who are searching for work, and this poor economy doesn't help. I advise you to do what I am doing - be prepared to wait and gain much experience in being patient, keep the faith, volunteer so potential employers can see you at 'work' even though you're doing it without pay , and network to keep your name out there. I wish all of us the best of luck.


----------



## MLStrickland (Mar 1, 2011)

*Finding job with no experience in coding*

I do not want to be discouraging either.  But, I finished my course, all the while asking about job possibilities.  I passed the CPC on the first try also.  Now I am not getting any response to my job search and am now trying to just get a job in any clerical postition in any medical situation.  This may sound like sour grapes, but I worked really hard and joined AAPC and now find them to be no help at all.  In fact AFTER the class my instructor then told us that getting a job with the "A" and no previous experience would be practically impossible.  This after I spent a good deal of money to achieve this.  In fact, most of my resume posts come back to me with offers of even more online/school courses! Ha! Like I am going to throw more money down this black hole.  No thanks.


----------

